

NKO: gitloved a dating site for geeks, Node.JS Knockout Hackathon Project - mohamedmansour
http://gitloved.com

======
Baliw
They should make this so that in order for a male to gain membership, they
have to sign up a female who remains active on the site.

Otherwise they're going to have to rename this site gitswordfights.

